# 320kg pull at 87kg (junior)



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

New PB chuffed about this


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice blood :lol:

Nice lift :beer:


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

yeah got a photo for my fb and all looks fab haha


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Strong lift. 705lbs, maybe try to get 800 in the future?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Well done buddy... Nice lift


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

awesome strength


----------



## TheBigD (Jul 24, 2014)

Thats a massive pull pall  More so at your body weight

Just one thing though and no offence intended but your ****/legs were locked out before you even got the bar past your knees! You need to drive through with the hips more to make it more of a clean pull; that was predominantly all lower back!

I know you're in a suit but it may help to train more with the straps off (so like using briefs) and get those hips through 

Still; a fukcing impressive pull  Reminds me of Jouko Ahola pulling that; he liked to bleed a little!


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

TheBigD said:


> Thats a massive pull pall  More so at your body weight
> 
> Just one thing though and no offence intended but your ****/legs were locked out before you even got the bar past your knees! You need to drive through with the hips more to make it more of a clean pull; that was predominantly all lower back!
> 
> ...


I''ll keep that in mind! I think there is a reason for that though, being that I have very weak hips and a very strong lower back


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Awesome Lift buddy, you should be pleased


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hardcore.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

That's amazing strength


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ur a ledge tommy


----------



## TheBigD (Jul 24, 2014)

tommy92 said:


> I''ll keep that in mind! I think there is a reason for that though, being that I have very weak hips and a very strong lower back


Yup; been there myself pal. Always had a massively strong lower back and hips that just wouldn't do as they're told but a good few months training differently and forcing the hips to co-operate more made massive improvements on my pulls


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

FAAAAUKKK!! welldone mate!


----------



## Fuark (Jun 27, 2014)

Good goin pal, gym floor looks like a murder scene, u killed it


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

TheBigD said:


> Yup; been there myself pal. Always had a massively strong lower back and hips that just wouldn't do as they're told but a good few months training differently and forcing the hips to co-operate more made massive improvements on my pulls


what thats really interseting my now... you pull sumo or conventional? Another eason I may have weak hips is I dont do heavy squats raw at all anymore, only suited, in preparation for this comp


----------



## TheBigD (Jul 24, 2014)

tommy92 said:


> what thats really interseting my now... you pull sumo or conventional? Another eason I may have weak hips is I dont do heavy squats raw at all anymore, only suited, in preparation for this comp


I'm close to 6ft 5 so have always pulled conventional, OH grip or hook-grip and raw. Only ever used a belt when I was close to my max weights

The thing that helped me the most was using no belt... It forces your core to gain strength and makes you sort your technique out ASAP too!

I appreciate people can suffer with sore backs, been there done that myself, but I do always recommend going as heavy as you can without a belt and then that's when you really feel it's benefits!


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

TheBigD said:


> I'm close to 6ft 5 so have always pulled conventional, OH grip or hook-grip and raw. Only ever used a belt when I was close to my max weights
> 
> The thing that helped me the most was using no belt... It forces your core to gain strength and makes you sort your technique out ASAP too!
> 
> I appreciate people can suffer with sore backs, been there done that myself, but I do always recommend going as heavy as you can without a belt and then that's when you really feel it's benefits!


just read that again, my apologies for the terrible typing was just in a mad rush haha

I always use the belt for the purpose of safety though, I might try deadlifting beltless after this comp to help that!

Anyone else have any opinions on deadlifting beltless?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't use a belt but then I don't go anywhere near as heavy as you do


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Very impressive!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm not often impressed, but that is deffo work a "Good lift bro".

I would have white lighted that if reffing.


----------



## TheBigD (Jul 24, 2014)

MattGriff said:


> I'm not often impressed, but that is deffo work a "Good lift bro".
> 
> I would have white lighted that if reffing.


Now that's a compliment worth taking


----------



## TheBigD (Jul 24, 2014)

tommy92 said:


> just read that again, my apologies for the terrible typing was just in a mad rush haha
> 
> I always use the belt for the purpose of safety though, I might try deadlifting beltless after this comp to help that!
> 
> Anyone else have any opinions on deadlifting beltless?


The thing is with not training beltless, how else are you going to get your core stabilised and stronger if you're always in equipment?!

You do get too used to being supported and it's beneficial to train without this support IMO

For squatting I rarely use knee wraps but when I do I feel like friggin Superman lol... They just give you that extra confidence in hitting a weight that you've been aiming for etc...

It's the same with benching and pressing; I won't use my wrist wraps until I feel I really need to and then having that extra support gives you a massive boost in confidence


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

You need to check and see if your balls are still attached after that.Fvcking awesome lift mate :thumb:


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

Fantastic lift at that weight, congrats.


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

TheBigD said:


> The thing is with not training beltless, how else are you going to get your core stabilised and stronger if you're always in equipment?!
> 
> You do get too used to being supported and it's beneficial to train without this support IMO
> 
> ...


Well a belt is not going to stop strengthening your core, and it does add to safety. How else will you strengthen it? Through heavy squats (belted or beltless), and through direct core work.

As for squatting I literally need to wrap up my knees extremely tight, even on all my warm ups as my knees are ****ed haha


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

gearchange said:


> You need to check and see if your balls are still attached after that.Fvcking awesome lift mate :thumb:


just about gearchange


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

How long you been lifting mate?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Also, surely it was only a few months ago you tore your bicep away!?!?


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> How long you been lifting mate?


good few years mate



Prince Adam said:


> Also, surely it was only a few months ago you tore your bicep away!?!?


yeah first surgery to attach the bicep back into my arm was in mid feb, then second surgery to fix the ****ed up first surgery and remove lots of excess bone from my arm was in mid april. was told Id never deadlift again. lol


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Holy mother. BAD. ASS!

Best video I've seen in a long time. You well and truly killed it. Things can only get better if you go ahead with the suggesions for training beltless. Imagine the progress to come!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

tommy92 said:


> good few years mate
> 
> yeah first surgery to attach the bicep back into my arm was in mid feb, then second surgery to fix the ****ed up first surgery and remove lots of excess bone from my arm was in mid april. was told Id never deadlift again. lol


I've had same op and it's a slow recovery or was for me anyway,I did it before I even started lifting


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> I've had same op and it's a slow recovery or was for me anyway,I did it before I even started lifting


it sucks my arm doesnt have full pronation and suprination...never be able to do an underhand bicep curl again, reverese grip bench, ect., that part kind of sucks


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Jesus Christ What a lift!!! Well done mate. Also a compliment from @MattGriff - I think that's a first mate :lol:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

tommy92 said:


> it sucks my arm doesnt have full pronation and suprination...never be able to do an underhand bicep curl again, reverese grip bench, ect., that part kind of sucks


I couldn't turn my hand over properly for almost a year but it's back to normal now mate


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> I couldn't turn my hand over properly for almost a year but it's back to normal now mate


waaat are you serious? I was told it was permanent, that means theres hope for me yet. **** thats the best news Ive gotten in a long time


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

Fantastic lift. Great strength


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

thanks man


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

tommy92 said:


> waaat are you serious? I was told it was permanent, that means theres hope for me yet. **** thats the best news Ive gotten in a long time


Yep serious it's almost completely normal now the only thing I don't do with it is when I deadlift I use over and under grip but I always use the other arm for the under just incase.It was a slow recovery but it got there,I play guitar and it was a good 8 months until I could even do that,I still can't turn hand over 100% but barely even noticeable and fine on all lifts mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Awsome stuff


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Yep serious it's almost completely normal now the only thing I don't do with it is when I deadlift I use over and under grip but I always use the other arm for the under just incase.It was a slow recovery but it got there,I play guitar and it was a good 8 months until I could even do that,I still can't turn hand over 100% but barely even noticeable and fine on all lifts mate


no way....I somehow dont think mine will be though, they attached the insertion of the bivep in a different place than it was before. I cant curl much weight in the arm now, not because of lack of strength in it but because it seems feels wrong. its also smaller than the other, and cannot flex it, yet if i bend my arm (not flexing/tensing the muscle) the bicep peak is enourmous and so short its literally looks like a circular ball under my skin


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

tommy92 said:


> New PB chuffed about this


Really awesome lift keep working at it!

Liked the atmoshpere in the gym it is so hardcore.

Not sure if there is gyms like that here in Finland.

Great work! :thumb:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

tommy92 said:


> no way....I somehow dont think mine will be though, they attached the insertion of the bivep in a different place than it was before. I cant curl much weight in the arm now, not because of lack of strength in it but because it seems feels wrong. its also smaller than the other, and cannot flex it, yet if i bend my arm (not flexing/tensing the muscle) the bicep peak is enourmous and so short its literally looks like a circular ball under my skin


Yeah mines the same I can feel a hard lump under the skin even now think I always will have


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

PurpleOnes said:


> Really awesome lift keep working at it!
> 
> Liked the atmoshpere in the gym it is so hardcore.
> 
> ...


Are you serious? Not heard of the 'BULLFARM'


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

awesome

very strong fcker right there


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> Are you serious? Not heard of the 'BULLFARM'


I have but not sure if I'm experienced enough to be training there.

I haven't been training even a full year.


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

PurpleOnes said:


> Really awesome lift keep working at it!
> 
> Liked the atmoshpere in the gym it is so hardcore.
> 
> ...


hmm yeah well we opened it about 2 months ago, lookin g for more members now but I love training there, I just blast my own music on the massive speakers and I can scream and shout and smash weights and lift actual decent weights withoug getting given out to. I could never train in a commercial gym anymore


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> awesome
> 
> very strong fcker right there


danka rick


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

tommy92 said:


> hmm yeah well we opened it about 2 months ago, lookin g for more members now but I love training there, I just blast my own music on the massive speakers and I can scream and shout and smash weights and lift actual decent weights withoug getting given out to. I could never train in a commercial gym anymore


That is just great I have to deal with not that good opening times and ****ty music.

I'm glad I have my own music to play with from my phone.

I assume that the atmosphere is really friendly and people want to motivate and make other succeed in your gym?

Also loving the artwork on the walls.


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

PurpleOnes said:


> That is just great I have to deal with not that good opening times and ****ty music.
> 
> I'm glad I have my own music to play with from my phone.
> 
> ...


oh my friend gordon rice just painted that on the wall 3 weeks ago, and yeah its great I train when I like,and can blast proper training music! yeah we're all friends, theres no assholes in it so its great !


----------

